# David Casey is a curly haired gayboy



## day_von_j

Hi 

I need to translate this (horrible) sentence for my translation.  I really can't get any further than ..

David Casey est un garcon..gai??

Thanks for any help and sorry if anyone finds this offensive..it is from literature :s


----------



## wildan1

_un garçon gay aux cheveux bouclés_ ? (he sounds pretty-why is it offensive?)


----------



## Bastoune

I would actually not say "garçon gay" but use something like "homo" or "pédé" or (the more Canadian choice) "fif" because "gayboy" as one word is supposed to be like saying "faggot" or something more offensive than "gay boy".

Maybe, *David Casey est un gros pédé aux cheveux bouclés*.


----------



## wildan1

Bastoune said:


> *David Casey est un gros pédé aux cheveux bouclés*.


 
To quote Euronews... no comment


----------



## Silure

You may use homo.

David Casey est un homo aux cheveux frisés.

Pédé is offensive.


----------



## broglet

Je n'ai jamais vu 'gayboy' en un seul mot - il nous faut plus de contexte pour savoir si l'intention et péjorative


----------



## Camis12

Moi j'ai entendu "gayboy" (je ne sais pas si c'est ecrit en un seul mot ou pas, mais je veux dire que c'est un expression consacré, et je suis convaincu que ça soit pérjorative).

Je trouves que _*David Casey est un gros pédé aux cheveux bouclés*_ traduit bien le sens.


----------



## Silure

Broglet a raison. Nous avons besoin d'en savoir plus.

Camis12: " je suis convaincu que c'est péjoratif (it's a statement, you've got no doubt)


----------



## Camis12

Silure said:


> je suis convaincu que c'est péjoratif (it's a statement, you've got no doubt)


 
merci.


----------



## honeybfly

_Gay boy_ est moins vulgaire que _faggot_ et _homo_ est moins vulgaire que _pédé_, non ?

Je dirais que _homo_ est la meilleure traduction, je crois que _gros pédé_ est trop vulgaire.


----------



## Silure

This is my feeling.


----------



## broglet

Silure said:


> This is my feeling.


but who is David Casey feeling? (sorry, all this talk about David Casey is getting me excited)


----------



## day_von_j

Thank you all for the help!!! Thank goodness you weren't all offended !


----------



## day_von_j

Yes the term "gayboy" in one word is suppost to kind of mean "faggot" I think, rather than simply a gay boy..!


----------



## honeybfly

day_von_j said:


> Yes the term "gayboy" in one word is suppost to kind of mean "faggot" I think, rather than simply a gay boy..!



But I don't think it's as offensive as the word faggot.


----------



## Ann O'Rack

Poof?

(No, no, I'm not calling you a poof!)


----------



## Keith Bradford

In general, the use of _boy_ for anyone over about 16 years old has a strong risk of being patronising, to say the least. It was often a source of insult for American blacks.

Combining it in a single word with _gay_ is rather like the use of _Chinaman_.  Certainly not intended to be flattering or even respectful.


----------



## itka

I'm not able at all to translate accurately the sentence but I wonder why you suggested this translation :


> Maybe, *David Casey est un gros pédé aux cheveux bouclés*.


Why "gros" ? (fat)


----------



## day_von_j

No I agree it's not as bad as faggot.  It's more like what classmates would say to each other or something, I think!


----------



## mgarizona

You might want to consider that 'gayboy' *may *be being used as something like 'sissyboy' ... which is an insult, surely, and suggest a certain effeminacy, without necessarily implying homosexuality at all. This rather plays into the whole business with the curly-hair ... there are those who still consider curly-hair effeminate, which is why those people crop their son's hair so short.

(That being said, I now long to use the sentence "René Crevel was a curly-haired gayboy" on a daily basis!)


----------



## broglet

I have to say that if anyone said I was a curly-haired gayboy I would be most flattered (chance would be a fine thing at my age)


----------



## whynot303

itka said:


> Why "gros" ? (fat)



Ici "gros" veut dire "beaucoup". Mais je trouve que "gros pédé" ne correspond pas à "gayboy", c'est extrêmement offensif, sauf peut-être si c'est utilisé par un homo lui-même (auto-dérision) et encore... je ne suis qu'une fille hétéro, qu'est-ce que j'en sais!?? 

Moi je dirais, sur un ton plus descriptif, neutre et détaché: "David Casey est homosexuel et a les cheveux frisés" ou "David Casey est frisé et homosexuel".

Autre possibilité: "David Casey est un homosexuel frisé" (moins neutre; le fait d'utiliser homosexuel en substantif plutôt qu'en adjectif donne l'effet de classer David C. dans une catégorie).


----------



## Kelly B

itka said:


> I'm not able at all to translate accurately the sentence but I wonder why you suggested this translation :
> 
> Why "gros" ? (fat)


I wondered that, too (glad I'm not alone); why not _*petit *pédé, _given the -boy ending...?


----------



## Camis12

I like KellyB's suggestion.  So how about

*"David Casey est un petit pédé/homo aux cheveux bouclés*."

I'm still not convinced that pédé is much more offensive than gayboy, but neither of them are terms I use so it's difficult to get the nuance right.  (No bilingual homophobes around to help out?! :s)


----------



## dewsy

> Moi je dirais, sur un ton plus descriptif, neutre et détaché: "David Casey est homosexuel et a les cheveux frisés" ou "David Casey est frisé et homosexuel".



There is nothing neutral about the English phrase. It is a very childish insult. Whilst we're all here insulting poor David Casey, what about 
"DC est une tantouse aux frisottis"??


----------



## whynot303

hmmm ok i hadn't understood the insulting connotation. "tantouse" is not bad 
now that I understand better : in the context, is it just an insult or is it refering to the fact that Dc is really gay?
in the first case, then  "DC est un petit pédé (aux cheveux) frisé(s)" would work and would reflect the childish insult; in the second case we could use "tantouse" which (it seems to me!) is a more specific term and then used more for "real" gays.

by the way, is "gay" pejorative?


----------



## Camis12

whynot303 said:


> by the way, is "gay" pejorative?


 
Not in itself, ie. we talk about gay pride, and that's obviously positive. Also, gay people may describe themselves as gay. However, people who feel that homosexuality is a bad thing can use it in an insulting way, and the word gay is also sometimes used in UK english as a synonym for rubbish. eg.
uneducated adolescent 1: my teacher gave me loads of homework
uneducated adolescent 2: that's really gay
This exchange would not imply that the teacher is homosexual, but simply that the speaker does not like homework.


----------



## whynot303

thanks Camis12, it is clearer now!


----------



## broglet

dewsy said:


> There is nothing neutral about the English phrase. It is a very childish insult


I disagree entirely.  It could easily be used as a value-free description.  Or it could even be endearing.  It all depends on the tone of voice and intentions of the speaker. I don't find the word gayboy _per se_ at all offensive.


----------



## Keith Bradford

broglet said:


> ... I don't find the word gayboy _per se_ at all offensive.


 
You may not, many do.

See my response on "boy" above (# 17).


----------



## Camis12

broglet said:


> I disagree entirely. It could easily be used as a value-free description. Or it could even be endearing. It all depends on the tone of voice and intentions of the speaker. I don't find the word gayboy _per se_ at all offensive.


 
I am willing to accept that it would be possible to use "gayboy" in an endearing manner (although personally, I have only ever heard this term used perjoratively).  I cannot construe the original phrase as anything but insulting.  Also, the original poster appeared to concur with this idea that the expression was negative (although to be fair it was not clear if that was based on surrounding context or the poster's own opinion).  For the benefit of non native speakers, I advise being very careful with the use of this term, unless you are trying to be insulting and bigoted.


----------



## mgarizona

I'd venture that no word in English is offensive *per se*. Play a gag on a buddy and he may laughingly call you a 'motherfucker.' In fact it was a cliché in old Westerns to respond to a perceived insult with the line, "If you're gonna call me that, you'd better smile!"

Context will have decide is David Casey is actually gay, is perceived to be gay or is simply somewhat unmanly in his demeanor. Any of the three might prompt someone to call him "a gayboy."


----------



## wildan1

Camis12 said:


> I am willing to accept that it would be possible to use "gayboy" in an endearing manner (although personally, I have only ever heard this term used perjoratively). I cannot construe the original phrase as anything but insulting. Also, the original poster appeared to concur with this idea that the expression was negative (although to be fair it was not clear if that was based on surrounding context or the poster's own opinion). For the benefit of non native speakers, I advise being very careful with the use of this term, unless you are trying to be insulting and bigoted.


 
Context is everything--and here the phrase is used as a rather childish-sounding insult responding to another insult.

At the same time I can imagine plausibly a situation where the same term might be expressed in an endearing manner, or be a proudly pronounced self-definition by someone who wasn't ashamed of who he really was...


----------



## broglet

Hi wildan1 - indeed so; context is King (and I can't help feeling I've said something like this before)


----------

